# Would a 2014 Chevy Cruze be able to stream Bluetooth audio?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You would replace your CRUZE over Bluetooth? I have one I could sell you and the CRUZE comes with?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m not sure if bluetooth was as widely capable in 2012 as it is now. 

I'm not sure when music streaming come in to play for car radios.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What kind of radio comes in the 2014 your being offered? Starting in 2013, there was an option for "MyLink" that give a color screen for non-Nav systems.

Also, some folks here have retrofitted the newer radios into older cars. That may be an option as well.

Lastly, and perhaps more importantly, what do you mean by "stream"? I know my car can do Pandora, but I'm not sure as it can do "whatever".


----------



## Rafizz (Jun 10, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I"m not sure if bluetooth was as widely capable in 2012 as it is now.
> 
> I'm not sure when music streaming come in to play for car radios.


Yeah. That's my point. I know 2012 doesn't have it. I'm asking if anyone knows of 2014 does


----------



## Rafizz (Jun 10, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> What kind of radio comes in the 2014? Starting in 2013, there was an option for "MyLink" that give a color screen for non-Nav systems.
> 
> Also, some folks here have retrofitted the newer radios into older cars. That may be an option as well
> 
> Lastly, and perhaps more importantly, what do you mean by "stream"? I know my car can do Pandora, but I'm not sure as it can do "whatever".


I don't know what type of radio comes in a 2014

I've considered having a new stero fitted into the car, but that's expensive. I was trying not to spend more.

To explain better what I mean by stream... You use Pandora on your phone right? And you've probably used it on a Bluetooth speaker or headphones. I'm talking about using my car stereo. Like other cars.


----------



## Rafizz (Jun 10, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You would replace your CRUZE over Bluetooth? I have one I could sell you and the CRUZE comes with?


Lol. I should probably mention that I got this car from carmax and as of today I still have 3 days in carmax's no hassle 5 day money back return policy.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rafizz said:


> Yeah. That's my point. I know 2012 doesn't have it. I'm asking if anyone knows of 2014 does


I could tell you my 14 hyundai accent had it. Cheapest model but it was the top of the line cheapest model. The cheapest of the cheapest didn't offer it. Nor the second cheapest. 

I think someone on here said it started in 14 for the cruzes. But to confirm. Go back to carmax and test one out.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html
I think all you would need to do is swap out the bluetooth module for one that supports audio streaming.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

My 2014 has the non-MyLink (blue screen) radio. The bluetooth is for handsfree calling only. However, I can plug my iPhone into the USB port and play music (both stored on the phone and streaming) over the radio. I also have almost full control of music playback through the head unit. As a bonus, it keeps the phone charged, which is nice, because playing streaming music can eat up some battery.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rafizz said:


> Lol. I should probably mention that I got this car from carmax and as of today I still have 3 days in carmax's no hassle 5 day money back return policy.


If you have the ability to go back and get a 2014 for not much more then go for it. I mean unless you are trading in a 2012 LTZ to a 2014 LS.


----------



## luv4music3 (9 mo ago)

I have a 2014 LS and the Bluetooth only works with hands free calling and navigation.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine does bluetooth music. It's a 2014 Diesel.


----------



## luv4music3 (9 mo ago)

you have an LS?


----------

